# ما هو الاختلاف بين ديود الزنر والديود العادي



## سليمان س ر (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم,ارغب بمعرفة الفرق بين الديود العادي والديود الزنر وبالتحديد ديود الزنر حيث ارى عدة اشكال من ديود الزنر فما هو تاثيره على الدارة اذا قمنا بتغير ديود الزنر بآخر زنر لونه مختلف او بتغييره لديود عادي وهل من الممكن ان يسبب عطل بالدارة اذا قمنا بتغير ديود الزنر بواحد آخر لونه مختلف؟ مع الف شكر.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 أبريل 2009)

الدايود عموما عندما يزيد الجهد فى التوصيل العكسى عن حد تحمله، يحدث له انهيار و يثبت الفولت عليه عند هذه القيمة ، و يمكن للتيار عندها أن يزيد بلا حدود - المشكلة أن هذه القيمة ليست دقيقة بالنسبة للدايود العادى
دايود الزينر مصنوع بحيث يكون الجهد محدد و معروف و بدقة +/- 10% او +/- 5% وعلى مدى حرارى معين لأن الدايود العادى أكثر تأثرا بالحرارة
يحدد الدايود العادى بالجهد و الوات الذى يتحمله مثلا 10 قولت 1 وات أى أنه فى التوصيل العكسى يحدث له إنهيار أى يثبت الفولت عند قيمة من 9 إلى 11 فولت (مجازا 10 فولت) و يجب ألا يزيد التيار المار فيه عن 1 وات ÷10 قولت والقيمة طبعا أمبير


----------



## سليمان س ر (27 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايديك اخي العزيز ماجد , عندي سؤال واحد كيف اميز او اعرف ديود الزنر قيمته هل من الالوان؟ عندي واحد اللون الاوسط ابيض فما معناه ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 أبريل 2009)

المفروض ذلك و لكنى لم اجد ما يفيد ترقيم الدايودات بالألوان


----------

